# Run Down Passenger Station



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

So I bought an estate sale on ebay, and the box finally arrived. Almost everything in it is Tyco stuff except for this one passenger station. As you can see, the rear freight door is missing, part of the front wall is missing, and some window trim in the upper floor is missing. So I've decided to make this train station look like its been run down and forgotten about. 
Not sure how I'm going to do it yet, but I'll start by painting the inside walls flat black, and as they dry I'll do a Google search for run down train stations. Goal is to make this look as detailed as possible with out buying anything new as I'm flat broke for a while 

Suggestions and comments are always welcomed.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I've bought a bunch of structures that no one could ID easily. I kept watching eBay and after 3 or 4 months have identified all. That's an unusual station, Will. I like it.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Doing things on the cheap is never a bad thing. I've been known to do it. And there is always a virtual cornucopia of things from around the house to use on the cheap too.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you, Kix. Did a search on ebay and found some similar structures but nothing exact. 

Did a search for abandoned buildings and got some ideas. Going to take apart some plywood I have, cut to fit each window and then glue it on. I'll see if I have some green turf and if I do I'll glue some to a dried root to create a bush to hide the rear freight door opening. I'll also try to glue some turf onto the building to make it look like vines are growing up from one corner. May do the same for the front wall panel that's missing. 
Will paint the platform to look like concrete and create lines for "cracks" in the concrete, and add some turf for grass growing in those cracks. 

I'd like to do something with the roof but not sure what yet.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds like a plan! Post some photos to share when you're done. I'd like to see it.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll gladly post pics and descriptions all through out my build, all I ask is for patients as mobility is a little difficult for me at the moment. Plus I only have a couple weeks to work on this before I fly to Pittsburgh for medical evals for a week and I'm still waiting on a friend of mine to loan me his air brush so I can paint my DODX caboose model.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Doing things on the cheap is never a bad thing. I've been known to do it. And there is always a virtual cornucopia of things from around the house to use on the cheap too.


I'm going to start a new thread in the painting/modeling/detailing forum about doing things on the cheap. Please feel free to add any ideas to it as I know it'll help a lot of us.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Spoil

I like what you are planning for a run down station. One
additional idea for that, board up some windows. I had to do that
on a 'working' building when a whole window fell inside and was
unrepairable.

But, looking at your pic, if you need a station, I see ways to
to rehab it and come out with a nice scene for the layout.

Or, you could do as has been so often done to real abandoned 
stations, give it a new use. A model railroad club house, maybe,
or a railroad museum. With this type of 'conversion' it would
not even be necessary to sit near a track. It was 'moved'.

Don


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

If you're going for the run-down, abandoned look, you could make a broken wooden freight door from craft sticks and glue it on at an angle as if it were hanging on by one hinge. Be sure to add rust colored paint on all the metal parts. You could do basically the same thing for the front wall; make it look as if it rotted and fallen down. 

If you want to make the entire building look rotten and decayed, you could painted the clapboard gray and weather it. Making old rotten wood is one of my favorites for scratch building and kit bashing. If you need some ideas on decaying wood, there are some pics on my website under: O Scale for Sale. 

I look forward to seeing the progress, so post some pics during the process.

D.A.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Don,

I'm interested in your ideas to rehab the station although I think I'm going to stay with the abandoned station idea. Was going to board up all the windows and the rear freight door, and have a giant bush hiding the hole in the front wall. 

For those in the know, or those who model the 50's-70's, what color was a normal platform? This station has a molded platform to look like wood so I think covering it with plaster would make it too thick and sanding it flat would take too long.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

MTS,

Great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

So I took the station apart, mostly, and painted the wood to try to make it look weathered and sun bleached. I've also boarded up all the windows using the first layer of cardboard. Could have used card stock but I don't have any so I used what I had 
Next I'm going to glue some splashes of grass to the platform, and use an old root to make a small tree/bush.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The small depot at my hometown was rebuilt in late 40s. The
platform then was an asphalt. I painted mine with 'concrete'
paint from W/S.

Don


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

It sounds like you've been busy; do you have any update photos?

D.A.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's your building on eBay. AHM Suburban Mainline Station in HO. I grab a photo in case you miss it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AHM-HO-SUBU...702022?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27da455786


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey! That's awesome, great find! Thanks for posting the link. 
Been in the hospital for the past few days so I haven't had a chance to do any more work on it.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

That doesn't sound like fun unless you work there. Second thought.... work usually isn't fun either. Hope you're back home working on the station again soon!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, Kix. I wish I worked there. Been unemployed since June because of health issues.


----------

